# Our field grows balloons and ribbons!



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2008)

We have a 5 acre field that has had balloons and ribbons found in it on a regular basis. I found a mass of pink ribbons and about 6 balloons (or I should say the remains of them) in it tonight while cutting hay to green chop for the cows. It's getting so it's not a surprise anymore. Funny thing is this field is not near any roads. There is a 22 acre rectangle field between it and our dead end road. The balloons and ribbons are not coming from here.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 4, 2008)

Kitty I think your girls(Cows ) are having a party on the back forty! Better watch out! The Sheriff will come out! 




			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> We have a 5 acre field that has had balloons and ribbons found in it on a regular basis. I found a mass of pink ribbons and about 6 balloons (or I should say the remains of them) in it tonight while cutting hay to green chop for the cows. It's getting so it's not a surprise anymore. Funny thing is this field is not near any roads. There is a 22 acre rectangle field between it and our dead end road. The balloons and ribbons are not coming from here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 5, 2008)

id be curious as to where they are coming from.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> id be curious as to where they are coming from.


Floating in. One had a note that if found contact us, with contact info, they were keeping track of where the balloons went. That one was from a couple hundred miles away! Last nights group looked like probably some from a wedding. Those things will float a long way if they catch the right currents!


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 5, 2008)

i was thinking it might be one of those to see how far it went an if found to contact some1.


----------



## beefy (Aug 5, 2008)

you should write back to them and tell them to please stop let balloons go, that your cows could eat them and die. same goes for walmart and dollar general bags.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

beefy said:
			
		

> you should write back to them and tell them to please stop let balloons go, that your cows could eat them and die. same goes for walmart and dollar general bags.


I don't think they are coming from the same source. Many people have balloons and ribbons out for parties, weddings, garage sales, etc. and they get loose and float away. For some reason that field just seems to collect them.


----------



## playswithfowl (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats pretty strange. Maybe the field is just a balloon magnet


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe


----------

